# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  दोस्तों मेरा दवा है कि यह मोबाइल सॉफ्टवेयर आपको बना देगा जासूस.................

## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
अगर आप यह जानना चाहते हैं कि आपके पीछे आपके लाइफ पार्टनर और बच्चे क्या करते हैं तो समझिए आपकी मुराद पूरी हो गई है। वैज्ञानिकों ने एक ऐसा मोबाइल फोन एप्लिकेशन बनाया है जो उनकी हर हरकत पर नजर रख सकता है। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## great_brother

:Globe: दोस्तों,
इसे ईफोन ट्रैकर का नाम दिया गया है। यह चुपचाप टेक्स्ट मेसेज , कॉल इन्फर्मेशन , जीपीएस लोकेशन , खोली गईं वेबसाइट , जोड़े गए या सर्च किए गए फोन नंबर तक रिकॉर्ड कर लेता है। यहां तक कि डिलीट किए हुए ईमेल और टेक्स्ट मेसेज भी खोज निकाले जा सकते हैं। 

इसके बाद यह सारी जानकारी सीधे आपके पास ईमेल कर दी जाएगी। जिसे आप अपने स्मार्टफोन या कंप्यूटर पर पढ़ सकेंगे। इस एप्लिकेशन का एक और जबर्दस्त फीचर है स्पाई कॉल। इसे ऑन कर देने के बाद आप अगर अपने पार्टनर या बच्चों के मोबाइल पर कॉल करेंगे तो आप उनके आसपास चलने वाली बातचीत सुन सकेंगे। 

यह सॉफ्टवेयर लगभग 2000 रुपये का है और किसी भी स्मार्टफोन में इस्तेमाल किया जा सकता है। यह एंड्रायड , ब्लैकबेरी , आईफोन , विंडोज मोबाइल 6 या सिंबियन ओएस 9 पर काम कर सकता है। 
एक बार फोन में इन्स्टॉल होने के बाद हर बार जब फोन ऑन किया जाएगा यह चालू हो जाएगा। लेकिन यह खुद छिपा हुआ रहता है और दिखाई नहीं देता। :Globe: :partly_cloudy: :Globe:

----------


## Raaj_ddn

Dear Great Brother Thanks a lot for this very useful information... But tell me one thing How to purchase this software... My mail id is luckyraaj.ddn@gmail.com once again thanks a lot..

----------


## ptei_hacker

> Dear Great Brother Thanks a lot for this very useful information... But tell me one thing How to purchase this software... My mail id is luckyraaj.ddn@gmail.com once again thanks a lot..


_माय वि जानना चाहता हु के यहाँ softweir  केसे प्राप्त कर सकते हाय_ 
my Id is - pteicollege@gmail.com

----------


## john_miller1947

> दोस्तों,
> अगर आप यह जानना चाहते हैं कि आपके पीछे आपके लाइफ पार्टनर और बच्चे क्या करते हैं तो समझिए आपकी मुराद पूरी हो गई है। वैज्ञानिकों ने एक ऐसा मोबाइल फोन एप्लिकेशन बनाया है जो उनकी हर हरकत पर नजर रख सकता है।:partly_cloudy:


इन्तजार*कब*तक*करना*  ै?

----------


## great_brother

*जल्द ही बताउंगा दोस्तों मेरे नेट कनेक्शन में कुछ प्रोब्लम चल रही है .....
बस कुछ समय का और इन्तजार कीजिये ............................................*

----------


## john_miller1947

कितना*इन्तजार*करना  *है?

----------


## sanjeetspice

इंतज़ार इंतज़ार अब तो हद हो गयी इंतज़ार की

----------


## chawlasonia

kahan hai wo software plz mail me @ chawla69sonia@gmail.com

----------


## love.15

bhai batao na

----------


## sanwarmal

> *जल्द ही बताउंगा दोस्तों मेरे नेट कनेक्शन में कुछ प्रोब्लम चल रही है .....
> बस कुछ समय का और इन्तजार कीजिये ............................................*


:question:अब तो हद हो गयी इंतज़ार की:BangHead:

----------


## bindal33

:bell::bell::bell:

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

सूत्र बनातें हैं फिर भाग जातें हैं....... बढ़िया काम है

----------


## navinavin

हा साले भेन......

----------


## love.15

सूत्र बनातें हैं फिर भाग जातें हैं....... बढ़िया काम है

----------


## PRAVIN74

अब तो हद हो गयी इंतज़ार

----------


## Krishna

वो बनेगा भी यार प्रतिक्रिया ले रहा है .............

----------


## asumit

यार हद हो गयी ।सूत्र बनाते बनाते ही मूत्र लग जाती है क्या ?(मज़ाक)

----------

